# Hellvape Dead Rabbit RTA 2.0ml/4.5ml



## 3avape (5/9/18)

*Product introduction*
Hell Vape Dead Rabbit RTA, a collaboration by Vapin' Heathen and Hellvape, features 25mm diameter and holes up to 4.5ml of e-liquid with bubble glass tube. The Dead Rabbit RTA introduces a unique “Rabbit Ear” design, with ample build space and generous post holes, which not only gives you the option of single or dual coil builds, but also enables you to get a lot more creative.



*Parameters:*
Diameter: 25mm
E-Juice Capacity: 2.0ml/4.5ml
Unique “Rabbit Ear” Design
Single or Dual Coil Configurations
Protruding 510 Pin and Peek Insulation
Slotted or Hex Head Post Screw Options



*Features:*
-Ample Build Space and Generous Post Holes
-Gold Plated Positive Post for Better Conductivity
-Knurled Grip to Remove Top Cap and Refill with Ease
-Post Screws Fasten to the Flat Side of the Coil Lead to Preserve Your Build
-Slide in Top Coil Deck Takes the Guesswork out of Pre-Cutting Your Coil Leads
-Adjustable Top Side Diagonal Airflow with a Focus on Flavor and to Minimize Leaking
-Two 810 Drip Tip Options Including a Colored Resin Tip and a Black Resin Tip and a 510 Adaptor

*Package includes:*
1x Dead Rabbit RTA
1x Resin Black 810 DT
1x Stainless Steel 510 Adaptor
1x Spare Glass Tube
1x Accessories And Tool Bag
1x Dead Rabbit Sticker
1x User Manual


----------



## 3avape (20/9/18)

Hellvape Dead Rabbit RTA 2.0ml/4.5ml $25.5


----------



## 3avape (8/10/18)

Kindly note that the 1st batch will be released before Oct 15th.
More photos of the Hellvape Dead Rabbit RTA.


----------

